# 4 vs 5 vs 6 series Domane



## Vetsky (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello, 

I have a very old 2001 Trek USPS 5200. I'm mostly a casual rider, but would like to upgrade.

Aside from the components, and wheels. How are the 4, 5 and 6 series different from each other. I recognize that the carbon fiber is probably different, but how and how does it affect the ride of the bike?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff,

It's difficult to qualify the nuances between the models without actually having you get on them and ride. The reviews and feedback is too all over the place to make an educated decision from Internet forums. Not to mention, it also comes down to budget.

Between the 4.0 and 6.9 you have $4800 of "options" and it's hard to convert them all to reasonable descriptions.

I sell Domanes (among other bikes) on my weekends and these are traditional qualifying questions I ask:

- What are your goals?
- What are you riding now?
- Why do you want to upgrade?

My "go to" bikes are the 4.3 and the 5.2 and they're also by far the two most popular models of the Domane at our shop.

Personally, I think the 5.2 is the real winner here. I like the race wheels, I like the integrated seat mast (and the added compliance from it) and the full Ultegra (brakes and cranks). Shimano really has hit it out of the park with Ultegra 6800 and it's shifting (especially FD) is quite remarkable.

If the 6.2 is in the mix, I'd take the 5.9 and save the money towards some other accessories. The 6.9 is a hell of a bike, but I'd rather take the 5.9 and put some ZIPPs on them for about the same price.

I encourage you to ride the 4-series and the 5-series, you might not feel enough difference on the bike to justify the 4-digit price jump. For me, if I'm going to spend that kind of money on a bike I'm going to spend enough to get me on a bike that I'm going to potentially enjoy for the next 10-15 years of my life. I'm not entirely convinced that the 4-series is that bike.


----------



## Vetsky (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the very thorough response.

I will try and answer your questions.

1) I currently ride alone and basically follow the same route. I time myself and make it a mini TT. I just joined a local cycle club, and I will hopefully get into some more challenging group rides. I'm more of a casual rider, and do not really plan on entering any events. Although I do try and push myself.

Having recently moved to Montreal, the roads here are awful so I'm looking for a more "cushy" ride. Hence the Domane over the Madone.

2) I'm currently riding a 14 year old USPS Trek 5200.

3) My bike is pretty old and to be honest the only REAL reason I'm upgrading is because I want something new. As with my current ride I plan to keep it for 10+ years so I want something that will last and I can grow into.

The reason why i asked about the series difference, was to try an understand the feel of the bike. Is the lower series bike "softer"?

All three bikes are in the cards price wise.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

In terms of frame stiffness at the crank, I didn't feel any difference between the 4/5/6 series. The 5 and 6 are essentially identical in terms of the frame except for the cable routing, which makes a minimal difference. 

Largest difference I personally found after demoing them all on reasonable distance rides of 40+ mi was that the 4's seatpost results in more road buzz and road impact than the seat mast setup of the 5 and 6.

I personally went with the 6 because I wanted the Race Shop version of the Domane, but if I was going with the standard Domane I'd just go with the 5 series (I was eyeing the 5.2 myself at first).


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The seat mast and the components are the main differences between 4 and 5 series. The 6 series real difference is color options, although the frame is lighter than the 5 series marginally. I think the 5.2 is the sweet spot in the Domane line if you like the colors. If you don't like the colors, the 2015 models should be out in a few months, might be worth waiting for.


----------



## rjnear (Aug 21, 2013)

I just purchased the Domane 5.2 after riding the 4 and 5 series and I felt the 5 series road a little smoother than the 4 series. I also agree the Ultegra 6800 is amazing. I agree the 5.2 was more than I thought I would be spending on new bike, but at 58 years this maybe the last bike a purchase and see no need to upgrade for many years to come.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Vetsky said:


> The reason why i asked about the series difference, was to try an understand the feel of the bike. Is the lower series bike "softer"?
> 
> All three bikes are in the cards price wise.


I've been extremely pleased with my Domane 4.5 and the Bontrager Race wheels for commuting, group rides (16-20 MPH) and a half-dozen Gran Fondos. All told I've logged north of 7500 miles on the bike and I've enjoyed all of them.

That being said, I never test rode the 5.2 because at the time the 4.5 was on clearance and the price difference was $900. Even if I liked the 5.2 it was out of budget so I didn't want to tempt myself.

Now that the 5-series is in-budget and I'm interested in upgrading, I'm not even giving the 4-series any attention... mostly because I own one already.

I can't stress enough how critical it is to ride the 4-series and the 5-series, long enough to get a feel for the bike. You can't make an educated decision with a simple parking lot ride, you can climb, descend and hit some chip seal with it.

If the 6-series is in the budget, it might make logical sense to go that route. It might help to avoid the dreaded N+1 complex that cyclists always seem to suffer from when buying a bike.

I'd still take a 5.9 with DA 9000 over a 6.2 with Ult 6800 (for future resale sake alone) but if the 6.9 is in the budget spectrum, that'd be my vote.


----------



## Vetsky (Jun 9, 2014)

rjnear said:


> I just purchased the Domane 5.2 after riding the 4 and 5 series and I felt the 5 series road a little smoother than the 4 series. I also agree the Ultegra 6800 is amazing. I agree the 5.2 was more than I thought I would be spending on new bike, but at 58 years this maybe the last bike a purchase and see no need to upgrade for many years to come.


Awesome. Congrats.

So now it is between the 5 and 6. Is the DI2 worth the extra cash?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Neb said:


> In terms of frame stiffness at the crank, I didn't feel any difference between the 4/5/6 series. The 5 and 6 are essentially identical in terms of the frame *except for the cable routing*, which makes a minimal difference.
> 
> Largest difference I personally found after demoing them all on reasonable distance rides of 40+ mi was that the 4's seatpost results in more road buzz and road impact than the seat mast setup of the 5 and 6.
> 
> I personally went with the 6 because I wanted the Race Shop version of the Domane, but if I was going with the standard Domane I'd just go with the 5 series (I was eyeing the 5.2 myself at first).


:skep: The 5 & 6 are the same frame shape, same cable routing. It changes when you go down to the 4 series.


----------



## H3Tex (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a 4.5 and love it for the most part. I did notice that it does not have a full carbon steerer? Do the 5's or 6's get a full carbon steerer (fork)?

Only gripes about my bike is the cassette and the rear hub. The engagement of the hub sucks. Seems like I get half a rotation of the crank before it catches.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> :skep: The 5 & 6 are the same frame shape, same cable routing. It changes when you go down to the 4 series.


You got me on that, I should have double checked. :thumbsup: I guess the only real difference is a slightly lighter frame then.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Vetsky said:


> So now it is between the 5 and 6. Is the DI2 worth the extra cash?


I think the concept of Di2 is really cool. We'll occasionally get reports from riders that their batteries "suddenly died" despite a full charge but that's been the only negative scenario I've encountered.

The Shimano implementation of the technology is now about 5-years old so it's pretty safe it's proven it's reliability and isn't a total 'flash in the pan.' How well it'll hold up for the next 10-15 years, remains to be seen. Obviously at a minimum you'd need to probably replace the battery.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far...

I've long considered "rewarding" myself with an upgrade to 'celebrate' my weight-loss (c. 5-stone so far), and the various incarnations of the Domane are high on my list. So... about me-

Right now, I'm a mostly-weekends rider capable of C+ level group speed soloing.
(So if I _did_ ride in-group, I might be able to stretch myself to 'B' level in paceline.)
My current bike is a 2010 Trek 1.2
I'm at the borderline between Clydesdale and former Clydesdale, and don't anticipate getting below 195 lbs, unless I receive medical advice to do so. 
My favorite riding activities are going distances and discovering new road-routes. I have three "centuries" under my belt, and am looking to add more.
I'm interested in continuing to improve my performance, as part of an overall plan to increase general fitness. 
Cost is not a serious object... but I'm not inclined to spend multi-hundreds (or thousands) for slight or cosmetic differences.
I am curious... and it might not even be a decisive factor [after all, I'm currently riding on Chinese Aluminum]... but how high a level of Domane does one have to acquire in order to get a US-made model?


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

The 6-series and 7-series Madone are made in the US. The 6-series Domane are "assembled" in the US. What specifically that means, I'm not sure. But our 6.2 Domanes clearly have a sticker that says: "Assembled in the US" on the seat mast, whereas the Madones (6 & 7) have "Made in the US."

I'm under the impression that the Trek Factory Racing Domane Classics Edition is made in the US, though. We've yet to sell one at the store so I can't confirm or deny that with absolute certainty.

I would encourage you to get out and ride a Domane. It's a really fantastic bike but not everyone loves them as much as people riding them. The 'endurance geometry' market gives you quite an impressive range of options now from just about every manufacturer and multiple tiers of components and features.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

I can confirm that the Domane Classics Edition is NOT made in the US. I actually had to change my P1 paint choice due to that fact, the Trek rep stated the latest frames they were getting shipped in had already been clear coated, so the Carbon Smoke paint was no longer translucent as it should be (which apparently is the reason why they removed the option around the time I placed my order).


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Vetsky said:


> Awesome. Congrats.
> 
> So now it is between the 5 and 6. Is the DI2 worth the extra cash?


Yes

At least IMHO, been riding a 6.9 Domane with Di2 for about 18 months. Just love it. I can tell it to shift anything and it just puts the chain where i tell it with no tweaking required. Battery life is over 1000 miles before I hit 50% which is when I recharge - admittedly live in SFL so don't have to do a ton of shifting. If given a choice every bike going forward [but can't imagine needing to replace the Domane] will have Di2. Might even upgrade my mountain bike to the new drive train...


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Neb said:


> I can confirm that the Domane Classics Edition is NOT made in the US.


Thanks for the clarification. So those are "assembled in the US" it sounds like.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, 5s and 6's have full carbon steerer tubes. I didn't know 4.s didn't


----------

